# Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!



## Thorsten (5. Nov. 2006)

Hi Ihr Technikfreaks,

solangsam scheint hier bei uns im Forum das "Trommelfieber" auszubrechen.

Könnt Ihr mal einen Nichtbesitzer die Vorteile eines Trommelfilters gegenüber einer Sifipatrone erklären?

Ab welchem Teichvolumen arbeitet eine Sifi nicht mehr richtig?
Ist der Trommelfilter wirklich schon soweit entwickelt, das man 100% sagen kann er funktioniert?

Bitte doch mal um rege Beteiligung, wir haben ja einige Technikverrückte hier.

Axo, um diesen  Thread nicht weiter zu "belasten", habe ich mal ein neues Thema geöffnet!


----------



## kwoddel (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hallo
Du machst auch einfach alles was dir gefällt, was  oder hast du hier was zu sagen


----------



## Thorsten (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hi Frank,

na klar mache ich was mir gefällt.

Nun aber mal raus mit der Sprache, funktionieren deine Sifis bei deiner Teichgröße nicht mehr richtig?

Was versprichst Du dir von dem Trommler?

Und welchen Trommler willst Du dir leisten? Gib doch mal ein paar Infos bitte.


----------



## kwoddel (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hallo
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein TF gesehen, den sich jemand für kleines Geld gebaut hat und gesehen was der Tf noch an Dreck rausgeholt hat. Es war wirklich Wahnsinnig!!!!! und sehr Energiesparend und Wartungsarm. Also ich bin angetan davon, aber meine SiFI laufen auch ohne Prob. ist ja auch nur angedacht. Muss der Finanzminister auch mitspielen und übertreiben will ich es auch nicht, habe nämlich kein Dukaten********r in der Ecke stehen


----------



## Thorsten (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

rehi,

na das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage, danke Frank.

Wer von euch hat noch eine Sifi oder Trommelfilter im Einsatz?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## kwoddel (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

ICH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainthanner (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hallo Thorsten, 

ein Grund ist: 
Ich hasse es alle zwei Wochen einen Teil der Patronen im PF zu tauschen und auszuwaschen. 
Bei dem, was der Spaltfilter rausholt bleibt einfach noch viel zu viel feiner Schmutz für die Patronen rauszufiltern.  
Wie in der Seinzeit, als die Bürsten in hohem Bogen flogen, freu ich mich schon auf den Tag, da dem auch die Patronen das __ Fliegen lernen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hi Rainer,

das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. 

Hast Du dann nur noch den TF am laufen, ohne Patronenfilter ?


----------



## Maurizio (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hi Thorsten!

Ja, nur noch der TF mit einer __ Hel-X Kammer .

Und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Der Dreck der nach dem TF übrig bleibt ist so fein, dass er sich so tief in die Patronen setzt und somit Gammel-Stellen in den Patronen entstehen.

Sorry Rainer, mir war nach schreiben  .

Aber der Titel vom Thread ist schon lustig  ............................  .


----------



## Dodi (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie einige von Euch ja sicher mitbekommen haben, läuft bei uns seit diesem Jahr auch eine SiFi-Patrone.

Ich muss sagen, dass es schon eine Arbeitserleichterung ist gegenüber einer Bürstenkammer, die im Sommer fast täglich gereinigt werden musste.

Eigentlich ist die SiFi recht wartungsarm, wären im Sommer nicht diese verdammten Zuckmückenlarven, die die Düsen so gerne verstopfen und auch sonst sich sogar in Trauben an dem Sieb festhalten. Dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass die Pumpen trockenlaufen. 

Vielleicht klärt Ihr mich mal auf: was ist eigentlich ein Trommelfilter? Kann mir nicht so richtig was darunter vorstellen, muss gestehen, hab danach auch noch nicht Tante Google befragt.., aber wozu sind denn hier die Experten da?


----------



## rainthanner (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hallo Dodi, 

ein Trommler ist grob erklärt: 

Eine etwas größere, 
quer glagerte, 
mit Motor und 
Hochdruckdüsen versehene und 
mit einem 40µ Sieb bespannte Sifi, 
welcher in einem Gehäuse eingebaut ist.  

Der größte Vorteil gegenüber einer Sifi aber ist der, dass der mit Hochdruck abgespühlte Schmutz nicht in einem Vortex, oder in einer Absetzkammer verbleibt, sondern über eine Schmutzauffangrinne sofort und völlig automatisch entsorgt wird.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hi Dodi,

schau mal hier > Trommelfilter

Besonders interessant ist das Video.


----------



## Thorsten (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Hi Rainer, hi Mauri,

na da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Wenn der Trommler nebst HelX - Kammer steht, macht doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos.

Danke!


----------



## Dodi (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Trommelfilter vs. Sifipatrone?!*

Moin!

Danke Rainer und Thorsten - jetzt blick ich durch.
Erinnert an eine Waschmaschine...


----------

